# Top Local Juices 2017 - Voting for FRUIT



## Andre (3/7/17)

Time to start voting. The poll is at the top of the page. Click on the little circle before the juice you want to vote for. You can vote for one juice only. The poll is not visible on Tapatalk I believe - you have to log in on the normal website.

Voting is only open to members who joined before 1 June 2017 (day the nominations started). The system actually works on a period, which might affect members joining a week or so before 1 June 2017 - PM me if you are having trouble voting.

Booths close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL and MINT
DESSERT
TOBACCO
BAKERY
BEVERAGE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark Beetge (3/7/17)

BLACKOUT-SICKBOY77 FOR THE WIN.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wikus (3/7/17)

Mark Beetge said:


> BLACKOUT-SICKBOY77 FOR THE WIN.


Where can i buy some to try it out?


----------



## Strontium (3/7/17)

Not released yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## wikus (3/7/17)

Strontium said:


> Not released yet


So how can someone vote for it then?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (3/7/17)

wikus said:


> So how can someone vote for it then?


No clue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/17)

wikus said:


> So how can someone vote for it then?


I believe there was a substantial pre-release @wikus. Official launch detailed here.


----------



## DangerDave (3/7/17)

Andre said:


> I believe there was a substantial pre-release @wikus. Official launch detailed here.



Hahahaha then the only votes that Blackout can get are from the lucky guys who got samples? Surely it would be fairer to the other juice makers to only have juices that are readily available?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## wikus (3/7/17)

One more thing isn't XXX and Trinity ICE supposed to be in the MENTHOL group only?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/7/17)

wikus said:


> Where can i buy some to try it out?



We not in the in group to be part of a substantial pre release @wikus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/7/17)

Andre said:


> I believe there was a substantial pre-release @wikus. Official launch detailed here.



@Andre may I ask when the voting closes? I wanna see if I can get a bottle of blackout and see if a change of vote is needed


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Andre may I ask when the voting closes? I wanna see if I can get a bottle of blackout and see if a change of vote is needed


Pm me


----------



## Scott (3/7/17)

Mark Beetge said:


> BLACKOUT-SICKBOY77 FOR THE WIN.


Krypton Fusion to win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (3/7/17)

I'm lost here. How can one vote for a juice that's not readily available yet? Surely it can't be on the list! @Sickboy77 where can I buy Blackout so that I may try it out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Andre may I ask when the voting closes? I wanna see if I can get a bottle of blackout and see if a change of vote is needed


14 days.. Check post #1

EDIT - Might need to scroll down, as the link seems to go to the vote, not the actual post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/7/17)

I really don't understand what all the fuss is about... I sent out plenty samples to ppl around the country. If this is causing issues @Andre pls remove Blackout from the lists. 
Launch is on the 15th July, @Silver sorry for posting this here. Just think all of this is silly, my 5c


----------



## DangerDave (3/7/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Pm me


Me too!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about... I sent out plenty samples to ppl around the country. If this is causing issues @Andre pls remove Blackout from the lists.
> Launch is on the 15th July, @Silver sorry for posting this here. Just think all of this is silly, my 5c



There is no fuss @Sickboy77! You asked permission and was granted by the judge... if anything you are at a big disadvantage because of it.


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no fuss @Sickboy77! You asked permission and was granted by the judge... if anything you are at a big disadvantage because of it.


@Rob Fisher someone added Blackout to the list, I simply asked @Andre if it would be a problem as it has not been released as yet. He said its fine, so why would this put me at a disadvantage?
I simply asked the question as I knew something like this would pop up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> @Rob Fisher someone added Blackout to the list, I simply asked @Andre if it would be a problem as it has not been released as yet. He said its fine, so why would this put me at a disadvantage?
> I simply asked the question as I knew something like this would pop up.



You are at a disadvantage because only a few people have gotten to taste your lekker juice. If it was released you would get more votes.  I have absolutely no problem with your juice being on the list! It most certainly should be!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are at a disadvantage because only a few people have gotten to taste your lekker juice. If it was released you would get more votes.  I have absolutely no problem with your juice being on the list! It most certainly should be!


Thanks @Rob Fisher, I understand that. Also wish it was available for everyone to try  soon tho..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/17)

DangerDave said:


> Hahahaha then the only votes that Blackout can get are from the lucky guys who got samples? Surely it would be fairer to the other juice makers to only have juices that are readily available?





Deckie said:


> I'm lost here. How can one vote for a juice that's not readily available yet? Surely it can't be on the list! @Sickboy77 where can I buy Blackout so that I may try it out? Thanks in advance.


There certainly are good arguments on both sides of the coin. As administrator of the competition I have, however, made the decision to allow. I ask that you respect that decision. We can certainly re-assess for next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/17)

wikus said:


> One more thing isn't XXX and Trinity ICE supposed to be in the MENTHOL group only?


The OPs in the nomination threads state clearly that a juice can be nominated in more than one category if the nominating member is of the opinion that it fits. I have not tasted Trinity Ice, but XXX certainly can classify as a fruit juice too. The juices in the poll are as nominated by the members. There certainly were juices nominated in a specific category that I disagree with, but that is the opinion of the nominating member, which we have to accept.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (4/7/17)

Snlv ftw!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark Beetge (4/7/17)

wikus said:


> Where can i buy some to try it out?


It's lunching on the 15th at H2vape Durban. It's mind blowing. Will also be available at vape con H2vape stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (4/7/17)

this is gona be a tight finish on 3 of dem


----------



## BuckleMyShoeEjuice (4/7/17)

Glitch by Opus Electro


----------



## Royce (4/7/17)

Sickboy77 - blackout .
Very addictive can't wait til the launch...


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Neck and neck at the top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (6/7/17)

Peppermint Fruit Candy from Viking's Vape


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

Waltervh said:


> Peppermint Fruit Candy from Viking's Vape



Hi @Waltervh 
These are the voting threads
Nomination for juices has been completed already. It ran for about a month.

We now in the voting stage, so feel free to vote for one of the juices at the top using a normal browser


----------



## Zakes169 (6/7/17)

* SNLV 18 by Joose E-liqz *


----------



## Waltervh (7/7/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Waltervh
> These are the voting threads
> Nomination for juices has been completed already. It ran for about a month.
> 
> We now in the voting stage, so feel free to vote for one of the juices at the top using a normal browser



Sorry Silver, must have missed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (7/7/17)

Mark Beetge said:


> It's lunching on the 15th at H2vape Durban. It's mind blowing. Will also be available at vape con H2vape stand.


*launching
No launch for the Boksburg H2vape store?


----------



## Tvapes08 (10/7/17)

Bradford vapes litchi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Poll closes tomorrow, 17 July 2017, at 10:33. Last chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

